# Found this of a local guy fishing....wow! And this is close by...



## weimedog (Feb 24, 2019)

I found this video and it is from this year (2019) fishing in a river about 1/2 from my place. I am impressed, I've never caught anything like this and certainly not this time of year! AND its NOT ice fishing

CATCHING WINTER MUSKIE USING SWIMBAITS ON THE SUSQUEHANNA RIVER - YouTube


----------



## buzz sawyer (Feb 24, 2019)

The mud is like a frog....kneedeep, kneedeep. Might be worth it.


----------



## Huskybill (Mar 16, 2019)

Nothing like a Muskie/ northern pike / pickerel on the line. I fish for lmb. I’m landing 28” to 32” pickerel. Wow what fun I know muskies run bigger.


----------

